# Earthworms?



## gmidget316 (4 mo ago)

Hi

Could someone please tell me possible causes of these dirt hills? Googling led me to believe it's earthworms. Never had this issue until i started laying down organic compost in the fall. I moved the dirt in the hill in the bottom picture and didn't see any type of entry point, just dirt. If earthworms, is this a good thing or bad?

Thank You


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Those do not look like earthworm castings, which are what make up earthworm mounds. I would suspect a mole, or some other mammal possibly.


----------



## gmidget316 (4 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> Those do not look like earthworm castings, which are what make up earthworm mounds. I would suspect a mole, or some other mammal possibly.


If a mole, how destructive? Should I let nature be or would you recommend killing?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Let nature be I would say. Nuisance critters are just that. An occasional mole is typically not terribly destructive, at least in my experience. You can take control measures if things get out of hand.


----------



## 1Phasthound (Jan 23, 2018)

Adding organic compost is the best thing you can do for your lawn, 👍
I agree with Monocot Master that what you are seeing is cause by moles.
And it's up to you on when and if you chose to take action,
Here is some good info on moles:








How to Get Rid of Moles in Your Yard Easily (Top 9 Methods)


If moles have been damaging your yard, here are the top 9 ways you can get rid of them once and for all. Also, learn signs to watch out for and the top causes.



www.planetnatural.com


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

From the article: “Snakes, owls, and fox are probably their biggest threat.”

_Naturally_ that may be the case; however; THE # 1 eradicator of Full On mole invasions - Twice for us now - have been two different neighbors who maintain outside 24/7/365 house-cats.

I didn’t realize the 110% effective “service” the first cat was providing until its owners moved - our yard exploded with mole damage. I was trying every trap and bait and technique known to man and science and losing the battle, BAD.

Lo and behold the folks that bought that neighboring estate also feed and water a cat that never sees the inside of their home and can occasionally be spotted lying in hiding just after dusk or after dark, never any other time of day. Ever.

Morally, I don’t know that I would be opposed to rescuing the right breed of cat (if I had to guess I’d say both the ones I’m referring to are Persians) from a certain death and providing it with some form of shelter food and water in order to keep moles at bay.

But, then I think about all the disappearing songbirds :-(


----------



## 1Phasthound (Jan 23, 2018)

Our Whippets are pretty good at keeping the mole population down in the back yard.


----------

